# Ski, Boat, Drink, Shower & Pee all in the same watershed?



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

That gets complicated. When I lived in Aurora and read the city water supply reports, they get some of their water from the Fryingpan project, so if I skied Aspen, boated the Ark, and flushed into the South Platte, it would have all been within Aurora Water's watershed. 
Also, isn't most of the beer made with Clear Creek water Coors? And for that matter isn't most of what is in a Coors just water from Clear Creek filtered past like one hop?


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Coors brews using recycled urine from the waste station north of HWY 58, its Clear Creek watershed squared, a brand soon to be on the market for $30 a case in Golden only it will be called CC watershed to the third.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Gunnison/CB locals do....ski in the mtns around CB, boat on the CB Creeks, Taylor, Gunny, Lake Fork, and live in the middle of the system.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

don't ski as much as I used to, but I have skied w.p. park for years, have boated as far up stream as the fraser river in my back yard( and as far down stream as cat), and have bathed and added to the cfs for a large portion of the Colorado river shed. 
Plan to boat as much of this drainage as possible before I die, and hope someday my ashes get added to it's flow ( dear lord please, just one last river trip!!)

by it, and with it, and on it, and in it.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Rich said:


> ski, boat, drink, shower and pee all in the same watershed?


Yep, the McKenzie watershed, Oregon. That is if you count Hoodoo as skiing.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I do. I ski, paddle, and piss in the Arkansas. Then it becomes Front Range drinking water. Enjoy my sloppy seconds Colorado Springs!


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

asleep.at.the.oars said:


> That gets complicated. When I lived in Aurora and read the city water supply reports, they get some of their water from the Fryingpan project, so if I skied Aspen, boated the Ark, and flushed into the South Platte, it would have all been within Aurora Water's watershed.
> *Also, isn't most of the beer made with Clear Creek water Coors?* And for that matter isn't most of what is in a Coors just water from Clear Creek filtered past like one hop?


Golden City Brewery, Mountain Toad and Cannonball Creek all use Clear Creek water.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I try to do a whirly-bird pee on the Continental Divide as much as possible to spread the pirate love to multiple watersheds!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Eldora, Boulder Creek, Boulder resident.

Though I usually ski WP, but then I'll reside there in the camper for a few days. Still yet th paddle the Frasier.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I also poop in a bucket.


----------



## bongsandboofs (May 13, 2014)

move to kremmling, you can paddle gore, ski the gore range, piss at pumphouse and shower at home next to the cow shit all in the same day


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

I live, ski, kayak, shit, piss, sweat, bleed, cry, and will probably die in the Slate River drainage on the Western Mother Fuckin Slope of Colorado. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

